# my aquabids



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

black orchid BF. this fish is as black as it appears. i cant photograph it without flash on.
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website









im unsure of what fish this is. it may be a copper of some sort. i overpaid for this fish because i got into a bidding war.
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website









this female blue MG came with a bad case of fin rot.
AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

:shock: So... gorgeous....:notworthy:
xD I love Aquabid, if even just to spend time admiring the pretty fishys. Maybe I'll buy something after I get the money from selling my horse....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow wow wow!!!!!!!!! They are stunning!


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

wow pretty fishies! Now how the heck do you purchace off of there??


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you have to set up an account there first. Beautiful fish, andakin!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

VERY nice!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh MY GOSH lol. They're beautiful. I love the second one. I got into a bidding war with Merlin too and ended up paying an extra $40 for him. Congrats, they are so gorgeous.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

although less disgruntled, i am still dissatisfied with the bad case of fin rot. after a night of acclimation, its beginning to look like the fish from the photo i purchased.

url]http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasct1255394185[/url] 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettasct1255394185









here is what the fish looked like lastnight


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's pretty!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

VERY pretty!! If she was a HM, I'd steal her.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

:shock: Oh my gosh they are awsome!!!!:shock:;-)


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

hey vikki, look what my stalking skills did. thers your merlin!
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_archive_item&fwbettasct1244597080

you know what else is interesting? that plakad seller from aquabid that i praised about before is the same person as koblarp1960! he sells under both names. i have purchased five fish from him to date.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a question about shipping.  No better place to ask then here.  

OK, on some of those auctions, they say $5 per fish for transhipping price is that added to the $25-$30 shipping price? Thanks!


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

vikki could probably give you a better answer than me. i dont know anything about shipping to the states. i bet she would tell you it costs an arm and a leg too.

you pay $5 to your trans-shipper for international shipment. they may charge you a trans-shipping/customs fee as well (not sure). on top of that, you have to pay for local shipping. depending on how greedy they are, they will over-quote you on that too.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

thank you so much dramqueen for editing the first post for me!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Woooow! Your bettas are stunning. ♥


----------

